# New 2 board, well kind of....



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

**UPDATED PICS*New 2 board, well kind of...*

hey everyone, i just wanted to take this short time to introduce my Z(BOTTOM OF PAGE) to the board and to share with yall some of my work. i was the proud owner of this '02 specV: 

btw, I was known on the b15 forums as SE-Rckt.

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/FCOQ&dispsize=512&start=0

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=347203

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/munoz/

i really loved that car, i did all the work myself, minus the painting of the bodykit, painting of the tail lights and the tint. i entered my spec in 6 car shows in which i took 1st 4 times. my spec was featured twice in nissan performance mag(check link above). i gained a sponsor along the way which was cool. anyway, i now have a pikes peak pearl white Z and plan to do many tasteful and creatives things to it. i will incorporate alot of the things that i did to my specV onto my Z. the Z is such an awesome car, it is hard to even think it can be impoved upon. but in all reality, there is nothing in this world that can't be improved upon. so my mission begins!!! i will frequent this board to gather more ideas and to see examples of other people's work. i will share anything with anyone, i won't copy or improvise an idea without giving full credit to whoever is responsible.

THIS IS MY 'O4 PPW PERFORMANCE Z33: (6 pages to the album)

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/My+new+350Z&dispsize=512&start=0


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

These are the things i've done to the Z in the 2 1/2 months i have owned it:

STEREO: Kenwood 911DVD

EXTERIOR: Veilside version 1 lip kit + JDM CF finisher mod, Data Systems spoiler (on order), Varis CF B-pillars (on order) and custom mesh grill

WHEELS&TIRES: Enkei PK6's (Anthracite) 18x8.5 +24 F 18x9.5 + 25 R, Falken FK-451's 245/274/40


PERFORMANCE: JWT POP charger w/heatshield (on order), Max Ground Systems grounding kit(not installed yet), Autoteknic CF radiator panel (on order)

MISC.: REBADGED with courtesy parts Z emblems (F&R), REBADGED Z33 (instead of 350Z), clear reflectors, shorty antenna (polished), Z valve stem caps, and personalized plate (ZEALOUZ)

coming soon: Borla true dual exhaust, cosmetic modifications (in and out)


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*Update*

this is my Z at 4 and a half months and 4,700 miles:





































to see more pics (25 in total) click this link:
http://www.350zonline.com/gallery/projektZ33

Borla True Dual exhaust will be installed on saturday! i am not happy with the battery/fluid cover trim panels, they will be repainted to match my wheels. painter decided to use a gunmetal color he had on hand instead of the graphite metallic(dodge color) i asked him to use. strut bar will be painted the same graphite metallic color. i am currently debating how to finish off my engine cover. i am thinking of having some air brush work done to it or some vinyl work.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dope!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

all i can say is SWEET RIDE!!!!!


----------



## 350Z (May 22, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


> hey everyone, i just wanted to take this short time to introduce my Z(BOTTOM OF PAGE) to the board and to share with yall some of my work. i was the proud owner of this '02 specV:
> 
> btw, I was known on the b15 forums as SE-Rckt.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You have fantastic taste in buying cars and modifying them. That body kit on your spec was the best body kit for the 02+ SE-R I have ever seen. Actually, it is also the only body kit I would consider putting on mine. That is the best looking spec I have EVER seen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

welcome!

im going to start posting more ont his board again 

Jason


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Clean and nice!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I miss living in florida without emissions tests


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

NickZac said:


> You have fantastic taste in buying cars and modifying them. That body kit on your spec was the best body kit for the 02+ SE-R I have ever seen. Actually, it is also the only body kit I would consider putting on mine. That is the best looking spec I have EVER seen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :cheers:


i agree, there is no kit out there that compliments the b15 chassis like the buddy club 2. i have seen the BC2 on almost every color the b15 comes in, i truly believe it looks best on black. thanks for the compliments, you made my day! if you ever need any help or advice with your specV just lett me know. :cheers: 

emission tests= :thumbdwn: but they help the environment :thumbup: should we care yes, do we? no!!  will we when our cities are 200ft underwater? yes! but not in our lifetime, or the next, or the next...lucky us!!!


----------

